# Fresh Water Tank Buddies



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

Currently I have a needle nose in a 35 gallon tank. I am wondering what fish will make good tank buddies for him(cichlids or maybe sharks?) I also have 2 common plecos but they go along fine with most fish. Thanks


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

A 35 gallon is really small for a needlenose or common plecos, both of those can get over a foot in length, and being kept in a smaller tank can hurt their growth. 

In a bigger tank you could put in things that are middle swimmers- the needle nose stay near the top and the plecos cover the bottom. Maybe some barbs?


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

ok thanks and when my needle nose and common plecos get to be to big for the tank I give them to my cousins who have 3 50 gallons and 1 100 gallon tank


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

would having 2 needle nose fish in a tank at the same time be a bad idea?


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

elliott03 said:


> ok thanks and when my needle nose and common plecos get to be to big for the tank I give them to my cousins who have 3 50 gallons and 1 100 gallon tank


Okay, just making sure you know!  

How big is the needlefish now? They shouldn't be too agressive toward cichlids, maybe some julies if you have hiding places.


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would say about 5-6 inches


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

elliott03 said:


> I would say about 5-6 inches



Needlefish actually do really well in pairs, or groups, but your tank doesn't have very much surface area for more than one, if its a standard 35 that I'm thinking of.


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

ok so don't get two unless I get a bigger tank. Do you know if needlefish ever breed in tanks?


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to get off now but let me know what kind of cichlids I should get. Petsmart makes me so mad! they keep about 20 needlefish in a 25 gallon tank at one time what jerks!!!


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Well they have enough filtration(usually) to do so and the fish dont spend too much time in there( hopefully they get sold or sometimes they die)


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

elliott03 said:


> I have to get off now but let me know what kind of cichlids I should get. Petsmart makes me so mad! they keep about 20 needlefish in a 25 gallon tank at one time what jerks!!!


Funny you should say that, I'm a lead in the petsmart fish department. 

The needlefish at petsmart are pretty small, and we sell them pretty fast, I'm willing to bet they are there for less than a month. We also have a hugeeee filter system, one that filters out thousands of gallons per hour, and our water quality is pristine. 

It really depends on what you're looking for... Maybe some silver dollars, some severums, (cichilds) ... I'm trying to think of fish that stay on the smaller side, which have a unique shape the needlenose wouldn't try to eat. Catfish would be pretty cool too, as long as they aren't the type that get 12+ inches.
I doubt the needlefish would breed, I've never heard of anyone doing it successfully (like, as a hobby, especially in a 35g) and in order to breed some fish, you really need to manipulate their water quality and they'd need a big tank.

What is the needlenose eating? Rosies?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I wouldn't get silver dollars as they are both pretty spastic fish. I wouldn't get too many cichlids since they'll probably show them some agression.. Some small severums might be a good idea, especially since you've got bigger tanks to send them to.


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok how does this sound 1 needlenose 2 common plecos 2 firemouth cichlids and 2 other cichlids they might sell at Petsmart? oh and sorry about the comment about Petsmart I didn't know


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

What about an Electric Blue African Cichlid?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Electric Blues get too large for your tank and are aggressive. The Firemouths may be ok size-wise, but I'm not sure about their aggression.


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

ok thanks can u give me some ideas about good sized not aggresive cichlids that get sold at common fish stores? thanks


----------



## BlakeDgreat (Jun 25, 2007)

Maybe green terror, they don't get to big, and aren't known to be aggresive.


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

elliott03 said:


> ok thanks can u give me some ideas about good sized not aggresive cichlids that get sold at common fish stores? thanks



What about black convicts? They're pretty cool. They'll breed too, maybe the needlenose can do population control.

No offense taken on the petsmart thing, haha. The electric blues are going to be too agressive. I'd stay away from African cichilds, they really are too aggressive. The firemouths would probably work, they don't get too big. Maybe two firemouths and two green terrors. But that's it, that might even be a little overstocked.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

My advice: Think about upgrading before getting more fish. Those needlefish will need a bigger tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with Apotheosis...I'd upgrade before you add anything else. Green Terrors get too large for your tank size anyways.

If you must add something, Convicts or Firemouths should be ok. I don't recommend adding anything though, as the fish you already have will outgrow your tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

kinda off topic, but which petsmart do you work at undrestimated? the petsmart that i go to is in sterling heights.


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

well, theres no petsmart in sterling heights anymore, but i work at the utica one, on hall road. I'm sure you'd know me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

YA, YA, YA!!! that's the one I go to!! I live on 26 mile and mound rd. Post a pic of your self on the memper's photos page and I'll see if i recognise you. or nest time i'm at petsmart i'll try to find you. and your name's Samantha, right?


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> YA, YA, YA!!! that's the one I go to!! I live on 26 mile and mound rd. Post a pic of your self on the memper's photos page and I'll see if i recognise you. or nest time i'm at petsmart i'll try to find you. and your name's Samantha, right?


Yup, Samantha. I usually work like 30-40 hours, so the chances of me NOT being there are kind of rare. Weird coincidence though! Ill put pictures up soon. How often do you go there? I know my regulars


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm not re;;y a regular...maybe about once every 2-3 weeks or so. i go to kee's more often...they are closer to me


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

__undrestimated said:


> What about black convicts? They're pretty cool. They'll breed too, maybe the needlenose can do population control.
> 
> No offense taken on the petsmart thing, haha. The electric blues are going to be too agressive. I'd stay away from African cichilds, they really are too aggressive. The firemouths would probably work, they don't get too big. Maybe two firemouths and two green terrors. But that's it, that might even be a little overstocked.


I used to have some green terrors and they were REALLY aggresive. I don't know a whole lot about black convicts. Would I be able to buy them at a Pet's mart? Also what do they eat and do they eat the same thing as firemouths? Oh and how expensive are they I don't have a whole lot of money and I want fish under $20. Thanks


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

elliott03 said:


> I used to have some green terrors and they were REALLY aggresive. I don't know a whole lot about black convicts. Would I be able to buy them at a Pet's mart? Also what do they eat and do they eat the same thing as firemouths? Oh and how expensive are they I don't have a whole lot of money and I want fish under $20. Thanks


Convicts you can buy at 'Smart, and they're really cheap, I think only 2.99. Read up on them online, they stay pretty small, and breed pretty prolifically.


----------



## BlakeDgreat (Jun 25, 2007)

elliott03 said:


> I used to have some green terrors and they were REALLY aggresive. I don't know a whole lot about black convicts. Would I be able to buy them at a Pet's mart? Also what do they eat and do they eat the same thing as firemouths? Oh and how expensive are they I don't have a whole lot of money and I want fish under $20. Thanks


 ok so,

green terrors aren't generally known to be aggresive, yet they are cichlids. (maybe ones you chose)

Black convicts are a pretty common fish, so I'd be surprised to hear if you local petsmart does not have them (mine does). And they will eat general cichlids flake food. 

They're on the cheaper side of cichlids, at mine there $2.50, I think. But I doubt they'd be more than $5. 

I'd suggest getting 4-5 convicts to cut aggression with others, the needlenose, and nothing else.

Hope that helps.


----------



## elliott03 (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks

looks like I'm going to get black convicts!!!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------

